# Orijen regional red vs 6 fish?



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

I've always fed my pits regional red but I wanted to try something different. Any wisdom?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

PBnKobePit said:


> I've always fed my pits regional red but I wanted to try something different. Any wisdom?


I have fed both, my dogs had better results with Regional Red though with 6 Fish i've never seen their coats ever look as good and softer than a feather. So it is a little of a trade off but over all if you wanted to switch up and use 6 Fish you shouldn't be let down.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> I have fed both, my dogs had better results with Regional Red though with 6 Fish i've never seen they're coats ever look as good and softer than a feather. So it is a little of a trade off but over all if you wanted to switch up and use 6 Fish you shouldn't be let down.


Awesome thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Another good one is the blue wilderness potatoe and duck recipe... what i feed my boy, a lil spendy but worth it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we feed red meat variety in the months we work more when the weather is nicer and we can get out for runs and pulling , ect I find in the winter months it packs too muchweight on them they arent burning it like they do in the summer so we then switch to the fish { they arent even that different but for some reason the fish doesnt bulk them up as much} as far as any difference in appearance we dont notice any , we give them fish pills all year round for there coats as well. Both are good varietys, its not a bad idea to switch the variety up once in awhile { same food just diff formula} they can get bored with there food at times, this helps.


----------

